# DivX without spyware?



## bkatz540 (Oct 23, 2003)

Hi, some movies I want to watch off www.blizzard.com require the DivX codec. Multiple people tell me that it is full of spyware...is there a version of DiVX without spyware...or is there an alternative that will play DivX movies?  :up:

-bkatz540


----------



## BillC (May 29, 2003)

What I use is a great freeware player called  BS Player  that is powerful, has tons of skins, can play almost any file, and you can install a DivX decoder to play those type files. This player has no spyware in it and doesn't want to access the internet every time you use it like those well known players.


----------



## bkatz540 (Oct 23, 2003)

hmmm...can i install a DivX decoder on Windows Media Player? lol, I might try out the BS player also...

-bkatz540


----------



## BillC (May 29, 2003)

Actually I'm not sure, but I believe you can use it with Windows Media Player. There site says


> DivX is a high-performance video plug-in that lets you create and watch high-quality movies and video. The DivX codec lets you playback any DivX video (including DivX VOD movies) and create DivX videos with popular 3rd party software to share with friends and family


 .
The plug-in comes with the Player download, but if you don't have to use the player. Trouble is, I think Windows Media Player, Quick Time, and Real Player are intrusive anyway. That's why I like BS Player. And if you like cool skins, you'll love the dozens and dozens available.


----------



## bkatz540 (Oct 23, 2003)

Lol, maybe I WILL try it....

By the way, does that DiVX Codec have any spyware? I heard that some versions of it do, and some don't...so which ones have spyware, and which one do NOT have spyware?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I got the last DivX Player 2.1 or a version close to the time before they added the adware or spyware.

But another thing id JetAudeo that playing lots of formats. 
jetAudio 6 Basic is free.
http://www.jetaudio.com/download/

http://www.jetaudio.com/products/jetaudio/

Formats
http://www.jetaudio.com/products/jetaudio/features_01.html

Plays DivX Video Files (AVI, DIVX) *
* Requires additional codec from third party
For example, you should install DivX codec to play DivX format video files.

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=DivX+codec&btnG=Google+Search


----------

